# My croc tank



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Im definately not the best with a camera, but as requested, here are some photos of my freshie setup.
Ill get my brother to take some snaps one time since he is a wizz with his camera's.



















The water is dark because the big log in there has been leaking tannins for like the last 2 months. I thought it would stop staining the water after a week or two. Its due for a water change next weekend anyway.

I also need to put another fluro in there to light up the far right hand side.

And, yes, the lid all sat flush when i made it, after a few days of it being on the tank the moisture warped the boards, now i need to fix it.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Sep 26, 2009)

looks good mate,iv always wanted a freshie


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 26, 2009)

good job bfg, looks good...
ye same here reptiledude1, damn NSW laws....


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 26, 2009)

the tank looks good try getting some bags of "purigen" to put in your filter and change the water twice a week that will get rid of your tannins , or just wait they normally only last about 2 months .


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 26, 2009)

awesome dude


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hrm, can i get this purigen stuff from most aquarium shops?
I googled it quickly and it looks good. Makes the water considerably clearer and helps in ammonia/nitrite levels.
I have only been doing 1/5 water changes too because i don't want the water temperature to fluctuate too much.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great set-up Bfg


----------



## gavinator (Sep 27, 2009)

*croc set up*

thanks for putting these up buddy, Did you get croc here in adelaide


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah mate, the guy who i got the croc from ended up living about 5 mins from me. Haha, Adelaide is so small.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

the tannains will clear up within 6 months at the most, doin weekly or fortnighly water changes, don't worry bout it to much much as its actually good for the water, just not pleasent to look at...also if that peice dries it will continue to a degree... no stress and looks like a grand setup. crocs are fun


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Crocs are awesome fun. Feeding is the most rewarding part. 
Does yours feed infront of you? or right out of tongs? Mine is crazy for food, i need to be quick putting his food dish down, he has launched out of the water and nearly nipped me a few times.


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 27, 2009)

mate simple but nice setup ... quality ..


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 27, 2009)

thats cool mate what sort of legal requirements do you have to meet to own one


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 27, 2009)

tannin is not so bad anyway it lowers your ph, most tap water in australia is very alkaline so a bit of tannin from the wood is not a bad thing.
Mad keen fish keepers that have fish from areas that have lots of tannin in the water actually add it to their tanks,


----------



## Slyther83 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome setup, I had a wood lid I made before warp due to humidity as well- its a bummer. You could probably polycrylic it and it would be far more resistant to that. 

Looking at the water heater (I believe thats what it is) in your tank brings back memories of my large fish keeping days and how they are notorious for smashing them. You might want to consider a sump filter underneath your setup, it could help keep the water cleaner and allows you to keep the heater and other internal components outside of the animal's reach. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice setup mate im with the other nsw people here its a real shame we cant keep freshies or salties....


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Crocs are awesome fun. Feeding is the most rewarding part.
> Does yours feed infront of you? or right out of tongs? Mine is crazy for food, i need to be quick putting his food dish down, he has launched out of the water and nearly nipped me a few times.


 
mine wont eat out of anything yet, he eats off a doc and sometimes that will be in front of us... getting more confident tho and is eating while we are in the room or while the lite is on more regularly. just a shy bugger atm i think...



steve1 said:


> thats cool mate what sort of legal requirements do you have to meet to own one


 
need to live in vic and have an advanced permit. south aust can keep them to but i think its got a bit more regulaations and in QLD you need a demonstrators permit



Dabool said:


> tannin is not so bad anyway it lowers your ph, most tap water in australia is very alkaline so a bit of tannin from the wood is not a bad thing.
> Mad keen fish keepers that have fish from areas that have lots of tannin in the water actually add it to their tanks,


 
it's actually also very good for the fish and helps their immune system, also native fish require alkaline water and most tap water in aus is nuetral... but yeah tannins do drop ph to.. but we are talkin about a croc and i don't think tannins matter much to them...


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah in SA you need an Advanced permit with a freshwater crocodile endorsement. Its not something they take lightly and just give to everyone, they scrutinized me like crazy, but in the end i got it and could not be happier.
I have a feeding video thread too somewhere where mine is launching almost completely out of the water.


----------



## Andrais (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW! thats a great enclosure, bet ur little freshie is spoilt


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 27, 2009)

You can get purigen in packets from most aquarium shops. I have one in my big fish tank you would be amazed at the difference it makes.


----------



## BJC-787 (Sep 27, 2009)

nice setup

i would love to keep a croc

you can also use activated carbon to remove tannin


----------



## nosk1 (Sep 27, 2009)

so what happens when its 5ft? do u build a pool out he back?


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, or in Adelaide where it gets a bit colder ill put him in a double garage with a big pond build in.

There are some vids on youtube from a member on here of an awesome outdoor setup. Not sure if i am just allowed to post the video here though.


----------



## nosk1 (Sep 27, 2009)

:shock:


----------

